
Ask HN: Has Anyone Moved from Engg Head to Business Head Without MBA Degree? - softwareman
Hi All, I have been a software developer and eventually becoming a manager and have approx 12 years of experience in the industry. Lately I have found myself interested in seeking position in the business side of things but I do not have a management degree to begin with. Any suggestions? please share experiences, how and when did you do it?
======
brudgers
I think a lot will come down to the local business culture and specific
company cultures. One may emphasize credentials another may jump at the idea
of putting a person with a technical background in a business leadership role.

